# BEST FERTILITY CLINIC FOR OLDER WOMEN



## temmytango

HI ALL, CAN ANYONE PLEASE RECOMMEND THE BEST FERTILITY CLINIC FOR OLDER WOMEN WITH THE BEST SUCCESSS RATE. I HAVE READ ABOUT SO MANY AND CONFUSED AND I NEED TO GET ON WITH IT BEFORE I START LOSING ALL MY TEETH DUE TO OLD AGE. (lol)ITS SO CONFUSING . PLEASE HELP P P P/ ANY ONE?


----------



## Mish3434

Hi Temmy,

You don't say how "old" you are, there is an over 40's thread so if you are in that age bracket you may find the girls on there can advise you. Hope I haven't offended you if you haven't yet reached that milestone 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

Shelley xx


----------



## karenanna

Hi Temmy

I cycled with the ARGC and am nearly 38 - not sure how old you are? but they have excellent success rates. A number of ladies I cycled with were older than me and some in their 40s.

Why not come and ask some questions on the ARGC thread - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=210.0

Karenanna xxx


----------



## temmytango

i will be 39 in oct


----------

